# Aponogeton Capuronii - Taking over my tank



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

I think this plant is extremely beautiful however, it's beginning to take over my tank and getting very close to my Red Tiger Lotus. Is it possible to move this plant to another part of my tank or would uprooting it stress it out enough to kill it? It also appears to be getting a tiny bit of fuzz algae on it, which worries me, hopefully I can get this under control quickly.

Anyone else growing this beauty?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have moved Aponogetons without problems in the past.

You should be able to move the Aponogeton without too much trouble. They can be sensitive, but they are no where near as bad as Cryptocorynes.

Mike


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I have always wanted an Aponogeton, but I always felt like its presence in my tank would be to strong. A 30g is just to small for a plant of this caliber. What do you think the minimum gallon tank would be for one.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Ryzilla said:


> I have always wanted an Aponogeton, but I always felt like its presence in my tank would be to strong. A 30g is just to small for a plant of this caliber. What do you think the minimum gallon tank would be for one.


That's better defined in depth than gallons. 

Minimum depth of a tank to keep from cursing the plants, 20 inches, to fully appreciate the plants, 24 inches, to really see what monsters they can become, 30 inches. Apono's always grow bigger than they are supposed to in my tanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Minimum depth of a tank to keep from cursing the plants, 20 inches, to fully appreciate the plants, 24 inches, to really see what monsters they can become, 30 inches. Apono's always grow bigger than they are supposed to in my tanks.


So true... same for Swords. I love them, but they always manage to take over like half of a 100 gal tank. One day when I swim in money I will get me one of those 260 or 380 or bigger gallon tanks with lots of Apono's and swords. :icon_roll


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

I have moved 6 because I had to move them to the back of the tank. They continued to grow the same. Unfortunately, they have quickly overgrown my 29g and I might have to replace them.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

I also have mine in a 29 gallon tank which is 17 1/2 inches deep and the Aponogeton, which I thought would grow up, more than out, is becoming much too big for it now. I was hoping that I could move it to the back on the side but I'm afraid that it will still be very much in the way of the other plants. I'm really torn because it is so pretty and growing so well in my tank. I think it's coming down with brush algae though, I'm beginning to see little black/gray fuzz on the sides of some of the long stems. This might very well be decided for me.


----------



## DirtMonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

*A. capuronii*

Resurrecting an old thread here, instead of repeating the same question... Did anyone actually do the transplanting?

I have A. capuronii, left too long in a tank that's too small, and need to move it soon. they are well rooted and growing in a 2.5 gallon tank (I meant to leave them in there only long enough to clean up the tubers and dead leaves, but life moves too fast sometimes).

Due to changes in where I'll be moving, for a while, I can probably only give them a 20L. They will get good light, just DIY CO2 (or soil base, haven't decided), and will be looking overgrown in there. 

Nice plant though, are they good at surviving transplants and later, dormancy? 

I'm one of those who always treated Aponogeton as cheap, unidentified, disposable plants... never grew Madagascar Lace or any others that cost more than pocket change before. I'd like to keep this one.

Vincent


----------

